# I need help!! Does anyone have a mickey mouse hat pattern to share?



## gisha7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Help needed! Does anyone have a mickey mouse hat pattern to share?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.allcrafts.net/crochet/knittinghats.htm

I would go to this site with 200 free hats, scroll down to a beany style, make it up in black and then crochet two round ears with a black pipe cleaner in the last round. then bend down enough of the circle to make it look right and whip stitch into place. the pipe cleaner keeps the shape and gives you something to make it sit upright after you have sewn in place. I have used this method for other animal ears and it works very easily....of course, minnie mouse would need a big red bow...


----------



## gisha7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## gisha7 (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

(((((((( Hand knit, machined, crocheted, loomed, etc.? I have a few in hand K & C. Send me a private message to remind me to dig them out, please. OR:

Pop a search into a url:

Mickey mouse hat pattern
.........view the draw......OR

Add your craft in on the first search. I'm sure they're available all over.

Hope this helps & Good luck!
~~~~~~~


gisha7 said:


> Help needed! Does anyone have a mickey mouse hat pattern to share?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

since Mickey and Minnie are both "trademarked" by Disney, finding patterns that are not officially licensed by Disney might be difficult.


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope these work. I am not a computer person LOL Linda

_http://www.affordablewonders.com/apps/blog/entries/show/6413956-mickey-mous
e-diaper-cover-crochet-pattern_

and

> *http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Baby-Hats/Adorable-Minnie-Mouse-Baby-Hat


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

I checked one of them and it did not work :-( 
I'll try it again. Maybe you will need to type it in yourself.
Sorry. It really is adorable. Diaper cover and hat. Linda
http://www.affordablewonders.com/apps/blog/entries/show/6413956-mickey-mouse-diaper-cover-crochet-pattern


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

Point of interest--I think--I just checked my Disney character pattern book and out of 25 patterns there is not one hat pattern. Only one picture even shows a hat and that is the typical black, plastic ears that are sold all over the parks.


----------



## gisha7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you linda: Great pattern. Looking forward to hat pattern now.


----------



## nenokku (Jan 22, 2011)

Love Them! Every one seems to be having babies around me and these will be cute shower patterns to use. Thanks for putting up the links!


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

AND, as a music teacher, I can tell you (and I do my best to never violate copyright laws) Disney is not someone you want to mess with when it comes to their trademarked things. I have bought movie medleys for two part choir and you'd be surprised how they limit how you use them. So, do a beanie in black and add two round ears, but call it a beanie with round ears, not a "mickey mouse" hat.


----------



## gisha7 (Mar 21, 2011)

ops: thanks for the info.


----------



## gisha7 (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks, just going to go with beanie hat.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is free crochet version

http://www.etsy.com/listing/52216804/crochet-mickey-mouse-and-minnie-mouse


----------



## gisha7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Many Thanks


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this website as I found a few things I wanted to make as well. This forum is so great.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

There is a Minnie Mouse hat in this newsletter. Scroll till you see "some hats I have crocheted". Take the bow off, make it black and there you have it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gisha7, 

Please be sure to post your project when it's done.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just skimming thru the web today and saw your request plus one from another gal (I'll track her down later). You didn't say if you were looking for knit or crochet -- but fortunately, one just followed the other in my search --
Knit - Hollyldein.blogspot (she says hers is a bear hat, but you could modify it)& enlarge the ears for Micky - she has some good documentation in photos.
Crochet - baignease.blogspot - This says its a panda or could be MM.


----------



## Cristina (Mar 16, 2011)

hi I have a Mickey and Minnie crochet pattern. I've written it for size newborn thru 12 months and includes the hat. I'd be happy to email you the PDF as a Pay it forward: ) just pm me if you still need it


----------



## marleybugg (Sep 27, 2011)

www.crochetdreamz.blogspot.com


----------



## jsmith (Oct 16, 2011)

I need a knit pattern for a minnie mouse hat. Does anybody have one to share? If so my e-mail is [email protected] Thanks so much.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

all I would do is make a plain hat and crochet 2 circles of the ears and it big black eared hat for mouse lovers


----------

